# Have you had to eat baby food?



## ferrarisa (Feb 27, 2011)

I've had several stomach viruses this school year(everyone wants to hug me). Each virus causes my system to be out of whack for about 2-3 weeks. I have been only able to re-introduce bananas and raisins in the fruit group and green beans, peas, yams, potatoes in the vegetable group. I'm lactose intolerant on top of it all. My meals are SO boring. I was wondering if baby food would be gentler on my stomach/bowels until I can get back to normal(normal to me, that is)? I'm worried that I am not getting enough minerals, vitamins, etc. even though I am taking vitamins.


----------

